# Oxi Clean?



## Papatractor

Has anyone ever used Oxi Clean for the final rinse of the black tank? I still wand out my black tank as I don't have a Quicki Clean, etc. Has anyone ever added Oxi Clean as a last soak and rinse? This is what I'm thinking. Drain black tank, flush and wand. Close black tank, fill with water, add some Oxi Clean (? amount), let stand for an hour or two, empty and rinse. Any thoughts?


----------



## PDX_Doug

Papatractor,

I have no experience at all with OxiClean, but I would suggest checking the label for what it is compatible with. Those tanks are a pretty thin plastic, and you would not want anything eating through them! Please let us know how it works out for you.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

A look at the MSDS for OxiClean shows that the stuff is primarily a 2-4% concentration of Hydrogen Peroxide. The medical grade hydrogen peroxide that is sold in drug stores is 3%. I think the tank walls would be able to take it. The question would be the tank chemicals that may still be lurking in the tank.

Tim


----------



## GenesRUs

Oxy-Clean makes a RV holding tank powder. We purchased some from CW at the beginning of the summer. IMHO, its worthless. After using for 2-3 weeks, the black tank REEKED!! Flies flew AWAY from our camper!! The tank drained slowly until I used a wand to clean it out.

I realize you are talking about a different use, but I would stick to dishwashing soap and Calgon for tank cleaning. I've gone back to the "Blue Stuff" for treating the black tank.

GenesRUs


----------



## h2oman

Papatractor,

hatcityhosehauler and PDX_Doug make very sensible points. I strongly advise that no one put anything down the black tank other than approved chemicals. When you add other chemicals, strong reactions can take place with tank chemicals in the tank including poison gasses that can kill you. There are many different tank chemicals out there that are already tested and approved. Furthermore, it may not do any damage to your tank nor may you even see any reactions. However, you may do serious damage to sewer lines or septic tanks at campgrounds or even at your own home. This can cost people a lot of money when they are trying to make a living just like us.

Just my 2 cents.

John


----------



## JimBo

GenesRUs,

I am still laughing at the Flies flew AWAY from us comment...classic

JimBo


----------



## HootBob

h2oman said:


> Papatractor,
> 
> hatcityhosehauler and PDX_Doug make very sensible points. I strongly advise that no one put anything down the black tank other than approved chemicals. When you add other chemicals, strong reactions can take place with tank chemicals in the tank including poison gasses that can kill you. There are many different tank chemicals out there that are already tested and approved. Furthermore, it may not do any damage to your tank nor may you even see any reactions. However, you may do serious damage to sewer lines or septic tanks at campgrounds or even at your own home. This can cost people a lot of money when they are trying to make a living just like us.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.
> 
> John


Nicely put
Couldn't have said it ant better









Don


----------



## battalionchief3

What is the universal solvent, WATER. Lots of water. But in Maryland dont out a hose behind what you spill....fine starts at 10,000 please. I would not put any strange chemicals down the tank for it may eat through it or cause deadly gasses ( no really, DEADLY GASSES ). Between the wand, quickie flush and a flush king and a lot of water it should come clean.


----------



## Papatractor

Thanks everyone!


----------

